# 6 inch anglelock vise tune up



## doc1955 (Apr 3, 2011)

Well I received my new mill Friday and today I spent a little time inspecting the vise that came with the tooling package. At first it looked like a very good vise but from past experience I did some checking and here is what I found.

All components in vise disassembled 








Vise base




Base varied .0035 so I will spend a little time and regrind it. I have access to several surface grinders where I work.


Movable jaw.




Same here will be reground.

Solid jaw.




Same here.


Jaw inserts.




They will also be reground to be a matching set.


Note the swivel I will more than likely never use I hate them. I feel they are just extra weight to lift on and off the machine. Plus on an cnc machine I see no really good use for one just my opinion here.

Plus on the vise I will make one small modification that Kurt uses on their vise which I really like.
They put 2 small rubber o rings under the front edge of the movable jaw to hold it up just a couple thousands so that when you clam it actually pulls your work down tight. 

It should be a very good vise with just a little grinding I know it won't be a Kurt or a Parlec but it should be close.
 Another thing I noticed upon dis assembly is that the clamp screw had a lot of grinding grit on it and the thrust bearing had grit in it as well and no lube at all. If I would of used it this way it would of worn and gotten real sloppy in no time at all.


----------

